# Damp Meter.



## shezza (May 1, 2009)

Hello all, I would like to do a damp check on my motorhome,Can anyone recommend a good quality meter like the type used by dealers. Price, make and oulet please..........Pete.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

shezza said:


> Hello all, I would like to do a damp check on my motorhome,Can anyone recommend a good quality meter like the type used by dealers. Price, make and oulet please..........Pete.


Hi Shezza

Protimeter appear to be one of the best and I think a lot of the dealers use them. But, relatively expensive.

Big advantage is the lack of pins that are normally pushed into the walls by these meters - thus leaving holes.

Mark


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Yes, protimeter are regarded as the professionals choice, you will be looking at a couple of hundred quids though 8O

damp meter direct

Trevor


----------



## NigeT (Sep 22, 2010)

What about this one

http://www.atp-instrumentation.co.uk/non-contact-moisture-meter-1.html

might fit the bill.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Be careful. I believe that protimeters still come as both the radio and pronged types. The former is much better.


----------

